# light spectrums & metal halide ?



## bud boy (Jan 24, 2006)

is it true that flouros sho the full light spectrum. and any info as to which lights sho wich spectrums ?. 

r metal halides that bad, i herd they r very hot and ther the rong spectrum of light. but if this is true how come ive seen pics of ppl growin wiv halides an they get good crop and i mean guuud.

thanks to any help, this site has helped me alot


----------



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2006)

Florous and MH for veg. HPS for flower. IMHO

check this post
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1380&highlight=found


----------



## Insane (Jan 24, 2006)

Metal halide gives you a lot of blue spectrum, which is very good for vegging, but Metal halide lamps lack the needed red spectrum for flowering. For flowering, the best light is the HPS because it provides the most red spectrum.

If your shopping for a light, your 'best bang for your buck' is most likely a HPS system with a full spectrum bulb. This is usually anywhere from $150-300, depending on what type of ballast and bulb you get. If you want something cheaper but still effective, go to Home Depot and look around in the out door lighting section or something like that. I've heard of people finding very good HPS lights at Home Depot for under $100.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2006)

Insidesun.com has great prices. They have a 400watt HPS for $135 and you can get an MH conversion bulb for $40.00 as an add on. Hortilux upgrade for the HPS is 50 bucks extra though (I would keep standard HPS bulb and get my own hooks and chains).
 175 bucks plus shipping for both an HPS and MH with one ballast. best of both worlds if you ask me.

here is the link.

http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=item&id=40&prevaction=category&previd=2&prevstart=0


----------



## skunk (Jan 25, 2006)

mutt that is if only you want 1 room to do it all in though some people like myself like to have 2 rooms to constanly flower and veg . it would be great to be able to afford 2 of them 1 for each room . you could veg and flower at the same time and have tons of plants .


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2006)

..


----------



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> mutt that is if only you want 1 room to do it all in though some people like myself like to have 2 rooms to constantly flower and veg . it would be great to be able to afford 2 of them 1 for each room . you could veg and flower at the same time and have tons of plants .


 
If you have a knack for electrical work. you could save a ton here.
http://www.prolighting.com/ballasts.html

Here are two books in my library that are very useful.
Ugly's electrical reference http://www.contractor-books.com/CR/Uglys_Intro.htm
and 
Audel Practical Electricity. http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0764574078.html

Tons of great information in those two books.

By no means do I recommend wiring your self unless you have electrical experience. I have read posts in other places where people stick there computer fan wires right in the outlet...zap. Those people should not even think about this.


----------

